

LinkedIn Kills RSS Support - mindcrime
http://help.linkedin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1277

======
mindcrime
Wow, what a nice "fuck you very much" from LinkedIn... I personally consider
this to be fucking braindead. I am sorely tempted to delete my LinkedIn
account and walk away over this.

I have a problem with companies that say "screw you" to the Open Web and
embrace the "walled garden" approach... I'm going to have to give this some
serious thought.

